# Even Anime babies love breastmilk!



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I came across this image, made me smile!
http://media.animegalleries.net/albu...%20feeding.jpg


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

Love it! and DH even got a good laugh and said it was cool!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Wicked!


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Made me smile too.


----------



## Sweet Peak (Oct 31, 2008)

Very cute. Like the wink


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Anyone else think "hmm, shallow latch" first?


----------

